# Coroner: Tree trimmer killed in 60-foot fall



## 49Chief (Apr 16, 2013)

Professional South Carolina Arborist Killed in Accident Topping a Pine Tree.

Coroner: Tree trimmer killed in 60-foot fall | Oconee/Pickens News - WYFF Home


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 17, 2013)

No safety gear, roping a 55' top, not a good game plan. Always hate hearing these stories.


----------



## ATH (Apr 17, 2013)

article said:


> ....
> 
> Shore said that Callahan asked Culler if he was going to take safety equipment up with him, but Culler said he was a professional and didn't need it and left the gear on the ground.
> 
> ....



:frown:

Let's keep working to change that to "I'm a professional so I always wear safety equipment."


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 17, 2013)

ATH said:


> :frown:
> 
> Let's keep working to change that to "I'm a professional so I always wear safety equipment."



Yeah, that's always kind of been my definition of a pro too.


----------



## 046 (Apr 17, 2013)

49Chief said:


> Professional South Carolina Arborist Killed in Accident Topping a Pine Tree.
> 
> Coroner: Tree trimmer killed in 60-foot fall | Oconee/Pickens News - WYFF Home



fatal fall

A 36-year-old man was killed Tuesday morning when he fell more than 60 feet from a basket crane while topping a pine tree, according to the coroner.

Shore said Culler was the owner of Anderson Arbor Pros. According to Shore, an employee working on the tree needed help, so Culler took over. 

Culler asked Ralph Callahan, of Callahan Crane Service, to operate the basket lift, Shore said.

Shore said that Callahan asked Culler if he was going to take safety equipment up with him, but Culler said he was a professional and didn't need it and left the gear on the ground.

Shore said the pine tree was about 110 feet tall. He said Culler was topping the tree at about 65 feet, and the tied-off portion of the tree swung around and hit the basket, turning it upside down and throwing Culler out and to the asphalt driveway below.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 17, 2013)

Having been involved in a few incidents that featured in the media and then reading the reports after, I never believe anything I read in the media. There simply isn't time to even find out the facts from a credible source before going to air, let alone research the topic. Fair and balanced views don't feature in the news anyhow; people want a story!

If the victim did in fact top a 110' tree from just above the half way mark *and* rope it, from a basket, well... there's nothing that needs to be said about that.

Shaun


----------



## ArborItaly (Apr 19, 2013)

no matter how pro you are, safety first ALLWAYS.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 19, 2013)

ArborItaly said:


> no matter how pro you are, safety first ALLWAYS.



To me, that's what a pro is. Safety first.

Glad you're enjoying the site, amico.


----------



## ArborItaly (Apr 19, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> To me, that's what a pro is. Safety first.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the site, amico.



thx man


----------

